# White Fiat Panda 100HP vs Zym0l Glasur



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

My firend wanted the Zym0l treatment on his new Fiat Panda 100HP. What a cracking little car it is too :thumb:

Used Zym0l Autowash with 2 bucket method
Rain-Xd the windows
Used Autobrite tar remover
Autobrite alloybrite
Black WOW
Zym0l HD Cleansed
Zym0l Glasur 2x coats

Didnt take much shots as we finished in time for Top Gear 


































*Arty Shots:*

























One happy friend :thumb:


















*My fav shot as it shows the reflections* 









Thanks for reading :wave:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very wet and glossy finish you have achieved there - excellent work.

I love these Panda's - they are fantastic fun to drive and quite economical to boot.


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

The Panda 100HP seems to have become an underground legend! Love them! Especially in white!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers lads 

Yup the Panda 100HP is a great car, very little body roll, great grip and great in gear acceleration for a little engine


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

These cars do look superb, dont they! And in white, and nicely detailed, it looks spot on! I love the Panda 100, such an inoffensive, fun and sprightly wee car that shows Fiat is well and truly on its way back


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

:thumb:noice work there matey :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Great cars and a joy to drive.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great work, it really looks lovely now too


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Lovely mate!!!! I really like glasur  Great stuf


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice car and looks good in white ....actually you've made it look very good in white


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice finish, like it :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers for the comments lads:thumb:

I was going to try Concours, but my firend wanted something that lasts longer. And I didnt have enough Destiny to do the whole car, so I used my old favorite Glasur, still a great wax :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent results, it does look great in white, but even better in red 

I must say they are excellent cars. I've had mines near enough 6 months and it still brings a smile to my face everytime i drive it. People just under estimate its capabilities.

Plus you don't see many around so in a way its exclusive


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Very good.
The Panda isn't a pretty car but somehow they've managed to make them worth looking at. Genius. Little Fiats of a decent spec are great cars.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work there - that is a lovely finish you have achieved.


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Very nice work :thumb:

Looks like a cracking little car


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

For a white car, very good results.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers lads :thumb:

Was told earlier that the Glasur was beading pretty nice in the rain today


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cute car, nice finish!

Can I ask, how do you manage to get this shot? :S or is it Photoshop :d

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s315/skyliner34_03/Fiat/_DSC00019.jpg


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

^^photoshop, mate


More great work and pics, Tristan. The Panda 100hp is an awesomely cool car to me, possibly even surpassing the 500, now we're starting to see more and more of them on the road. First i've seen in white too.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Photoshop, it is possible to do it on the camera with the aperture settings, but I havent tried that yet.

Heres one I did of my ST:









Cheers Arun :thumb: I've only ever seen 2 Panda 100HPs on the road. Cute cars


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Lovely little motor tristam, lovely job as always


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Skyliner34 said:


> I've only ever seen 2 Panda 100HPs on the road. Cute cars


Only even seen another two on the road myself and neither were red.

I like to think of it as 'subtly aggressive' rather then 'cute' lol


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

All the ones i've seen have been grey, so far.

'Subtley aggressive' is perfect!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> I like to think of it as 'subtly aggressive' rather then 'cute' lol


Perfect :thumb: I think the red looks more aggresive than the white IMO.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Morning Tristan. :wave:

Top job there.:thumb:

For a moment I thought it was the old Fiat Panda!....:lol:
The wax was probably worth more than the car!

Great finish. Well done


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I really like the Panda 100hp and you managed to get a cracking finish on white (Not easy!!), Nice car, nice pic's........:thumb:

Do you have any tips on using HD cleanse, I have a bottle, I have not used yet but I am looking at using it soon.............:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Look great, really glossy, i quite like these. ST's looking great too. 

I missed the new Top Gear on Sunday , but my sis reminded me u can watch it on bbc i-player for up to 6 days later


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

HC1001 said:


> Do you have any tips on using HD cleanse, I have a bottle, I have not used yet but I am looking at using it soon.............:thumb:


I hated the stuff at the beggining, but I atually like it now, HD cleasning the car doesnt take that long for me anymoe.

Just apply a very thin layer in about 30cm square on the car and buff off almost immediatley. You can actually see it dry to a haze very quickly once applied, once that happens buff it off. I couldnt see the haze on the white of the Panda so I had to go by past experience 

If you get a bit that is stubborn to remove just apply HD over that area again. A damp applicator sometimes makes it easier to apply.

I'm actually suprised how smooth it makes the paintwork. It was my friend that noticed it, you fingers glide over the cleansed panels like there is no friction.

Good luck, just take your time, you will get faster at it :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Super job that fella.

I'm debating a 100HP @ the mo, looks superb in White but have to admit New Orleans blue is my favourite


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great car. Great job. I do like those little motors, very nice.


----------



## jtfab (May 29, 2008)

the front nose looks great.is the nose standard ?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

All standard :thumb:

Take one for a spin Chris, you'll be pleasantly suprised how good they are :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks great - very glossy and wet :thumb: still love my Glasur 

car looks like a little high sided electric buggy in a few of those shots though...I know they are quite cool and all that, but it looks a bit weird in some fo those angles :lol:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats probably because the rear is flat which can give the impression that its very tall. Maybe, dunno! :lol:


----------

